# Remodeling my Ferret Nation into a Rabbit Nation



## xKuchiki (Feb 3, 2010)

I own a two story ferretnation I originally used for my two rats. The bar spacing was too wide and in the mornings I would usually wake up and find my two girls snuggled together at the top of their cage. Dolce (my younger rat) has since passed away and until we get another rat and a different cage, my other rat Isabella is in a different cage and I don't see her going into that Ferret Nation any time soon.

I have begged to build an NIC and the answer is always no. 

So back to the Ferret Nation. Being the nut I am, I accidentally lost the platform cover on it and until I find it unfortunately for the boys they only have one platform.. but its still a fun cage imo. But I don't know how I could remodel it. I try to let my buns exercise and they usually do for a few hours before they want to go back into their cage, especially Theodore. How could I make this cage more usable and fun for the buns? This is what it looks like:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752837

I am hoping to get out to Fabricland and maybe Petsmart today, I'd like to buy some fleece for the buns new design of the cage and another larger litterbox.

Cheers,

Mackenzie


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a FN for my chinchillas, and I don't see how you could make it for a rabbit, especially for two stories. You could make it 1 story, but it is not very large and proabably not enough adequate space for a rabbit. 

My lionhead couldn't fit comfortabley in it.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 3, 2010)

The Ferret Nation or Critter Nation cages are not fit for rabbits - they aren't meant to be rabbit cages. Your best bet is going with a big wire dog kennel, Super Pet Giant, or an xpen (if you can't have a NIC cage).


----------



## bengal77 (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't really understand why the cage isn't suitable for a small-medium size rabbit. It's 6 square feet pet level, which is a little bit larger than the Super Pet Extra Large cage (which is 5.25 square feet). I would think that as long as you blocked the small ferret size holes between the two parts, or took out the middle shelf and used NIC panels to make ledges and steps/ramps that it would work just fine.

Note: The Ferret Nation cage she listed has these dimensions: Cage: 36''L x 25''W x 62 1/2''H

The Super Pet Extra Large cage has these dimensions: 40Â½"L x 18"W x 20Â½"H.

ETA: I see now that there is a larger super pet home, the giant version. It's measurements are 24 x 47 so it's about 8 square feet which is significantly bigger than the extra large cage. Still, I think that 6 square feet, plus more if you add a ledge, is enough for a small rabbit if they get a few hours of run time in a large exercise pen or a bunny safe room every day.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 4, 2010)

A CN or FN will not work as a rabbit cage mainly because the ladders aren't large enough to allow a rabbit to comfortably go up the ramps...and the biggest thing....if you aren't careful the shelves will actually pop out of the cage itself with just a little bump. I can really see a rabbbit trying to go up the ramps and that being enough force to pop the levels out of the holes....which could really hurt a bunny...the levels are not light! If the rabbit was to spook or get a little "dance happy" and they hit the level...it would surely pop out and land on the rabbit. It's loud when that happens and could really scare a bun.


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a CN 161 for my rats (same dimensions as FN but mine is a single level) and I wouldn't put my bun in there. Maybeee if it was a free range bun for the entire day, like if you worked out of your home and the bun was only in there at night. Is it the double level? Maybe you could take it off of the base and split the levels in half...connecting them side by side and rigging up some sort of paneling to cover the top of one. That would provide much more suitable floor space. 

Or take it off the stand, leave the doors open and have a little pen area to give more space.

Are you not allowed to build an NIC because of the space they take up? Whoever is saying no should read up on some proper rabbit care.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 5, 2010)

I will point out that square feet of space sounds great in theory... however, in a vertical space like the FN, the rabbit can't actually optimally use the overhead space to the best benefit. In terms of straight space on each landing area (bottom and top), there isn't room to dash.

Picture it this way. Each level is about 3x2feet = area is 6 feet square, plus another 3 square feet in shelf per level.
So, in THEORY, each level has 9 square feet of space. 18 square feet of space altogether.
Right?

Wrong. Due to the way the cage is constructed, there is a lot of surface area on each level that is essentially unusable. 
Of the 18 sq feet, knock off: 
 3sq feet off for each shelf (as rabbit can't do more than turn around/lay on that) = 6 sq feet lost

 At least 1.5 sq feet off of each ramp = ramps x 3 = 4 sq feet
 
Total loss: 10 sq feet (18-10=8 sq feet left)
(See diagram for unusable space (in yellow).)

As a result, you REALLY have about* 8 sq feet* for your bunny to live on, at about *4 sq feet* per level (2 foot by 2 foot). Can't do very much running in there safely (only 2 feet of run space :shock, especially with those wire ramps  Undergunfire made some very good points about stability as well.

********

Essentially, you could go with a cage like the super pet giant (which is also 8 sq feet surface area), which would allow your rabbits to_ run horizontally for 4 feet_ - double the space they currently have. It is better to be able to run across over one large area, than jump between two small areas.

If you were willing to get out your tape measure, and get the exact figure for how much floor space you can devote to buns, we can work out the math to give them the max running area possible. 

Hope this helped you! If you have any questions, fire away


----------



## unique user name (Feb 5, 2010)

Just a thought - I have chinchillas as well as buns. Chin people go nuts over the FN cages! They are not suitable for buns, but for chins, they are perfect. They sell here in Ontario for anywhere between $125 and $200 second-hand. 

How about selling the cage on Kijiji/Craigslist/whatever is popular in your area, and then taking the funds to purchase something suitable for your buns? Even $100 would enable you to buy a brand new x-pen plus some flooring...


----------



## xKuchiki (Feb 5, 2010)

I have zip tied the shelves so they are now unable to come off and upon watching my buns they seem to have no issue with the cage.. they free roam almost the entire day and just sleep in the cage at night. I am trying to find someone who is willing to buy the cage because I do really want a NIC cage but my dad thinks its 'just too much work'.. I just need him to buy it for me because im perfectly capable of putting one together :S


----------



## bengal77 (Feb 5, 2010)

Why do you need your dad to buy the cage for you? If he is saying no because he thinks that he'll end up having to put it together I would try to talk to him and convince him that you'll do it yourself. I built Lily's C&C cage. It's not difficult, it just takes a lot of time. (hers took me about 4-5 hours in total)

When you talk to your dad I would ask him why it matters that it is "just so much work" when he won't have to help you build it. This type of cage could fairly easily be done by even a young teenager. I'm not sure how old you are but I would think that anyone 12+ could do it with a good tutorial. Perhaps you could print out some tutorials and show him how easy they are to build?

Or you could just buy a very large cage. If you sell the FN for at least $100 you could easily afford the Super Pet Giant Cage which is usually sold for about $90. Here's one that seems fairly large.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753350


----------



## firefliesnsweetea (Jan 31, 2016)

I have 2 holland lops almost 8lbs each and this is a GREAT cage for rabbits! They LOVE the different levels, have a LOT of room, they love the ramp and go up it quickly and jump through and around to the next level, but they also love jumping up on the side attachments without the ramps. The side attachments fit over the rails well and have never popped up when they jump up and down. Both of them snuggle up together on the side attachments. So much room in this cage! The doors are great access and the entire thing is built really well. They have no problem at all fitting through the hole leading to the top and they go up it quite fast. It is also great because you can hook the ladder over the hole in a way that splits the top off from the bottom. Love this cage. Obviously, anyone speaking against rabbits using this cage has never tried it. It is so much quieter than the dog crate I used in the past. They actually have a way to get space from each other if they want it and have been much happier since they have thi cage! I use a litter box, so the only shavings are inside the box...rest of the cage stays clean! :runningrabbit:


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 31, 2016)

This topic is 6 years old. Lets not revive things that old.
And a ferret nation is especially too small for a 8lb rabbit, never mind my 3lb guys..
Horrible cage for rabbits and that has all ready been openly discussed in this topic.


----------



## flemishwhite (Mar 11, 2016)

Watermelons said:


> This topic is 6 years old. Lets not revive things that old.



Do you mean an issue brought up 6 years ago, cannot be re-addressed today? I've been participating in this forum for only a few months...As for 6 years. there's probably about 5 and 1/2 years worth of questions and comments that I have no knowledge of these issues being addressed. I too certainly will eventually re-ask a questions and or issue thoroughly discussed years ago. I think the tactful response will be just to address the issue/question and either not mention it's previous fully discussed status or cite for the forum historical archive address to be referenced. I participate in several other forums, one for about 12 years..not rabbit oriented...and it's not un-common for a newbie to ask a question and then get an "it's been asked/discussed before" response. Be happy that there are newer members asking things that have been asked before.


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 11, 2016)

flemishwhite said:


> Do you mean an issue brought up 6 years ago, cannot be re-addressed today?.



Then create a new topic.
But when a topic has been discussed to death there is no need to revive it.
New members need to look at post dates before replying to a topic. If its older then a few months and you cant find an answer by using the search function located in the top left corner of the forum window, then perhaps create a new topic.


----------

